# Opening .dmg files (tried terminal)



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am trying to install VMware Fusion Beta 2 on Ubuntu, but when I download it, it is a .dmg file (for mac). However, after googling how to open dmg files and stuff, they said to put in terminal...

file filename.dmg 

...to see if it is an actual dmg file. When I did it, it says Cannot find file or directory?

I also tried that mount -t hfs -o loop thing aswell, same problem.

Anyone help, or know a dmg opener for Ubuntu, or know how to get VMware Fusion 2 onto Linux?

Thanks


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Jordster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to install VMware Fusion Beta 2 on Ubuntu, but when I download it, it is a .dmg file (for mac). However, after googling how to open dmg files and stuff, they said to put in terminal...
> 
> ...


Try VirtualBox. It should already be in Ubuntu repo.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I strongly suggest using VMware server (VMware provides a native Linux client).

If you insist, this look slike a good place to start using .dmg files in Ubuntu:

http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/01/23/ubuntu-quicktip-converting-max-dmg-images-into-iso-images/


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

However, you're probably going to get OSX code there, which might be a bit funny to get working.

I'd say VMWare Server or VirtualBox (which is FOSS).


----------

